# New London, CT Station Taxis?



## Mike S. (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll be traveling to NLC next Friday from BUF. My destination is Foxwoods Casino/MGM. I'll be taking a regional from NYP to NLC and should arrive around 6:30 if all is on time. Anyone have any taxi experience at this station? I'm going to try to take one from the station to Foxwoods. It's only 9 miles away.

Mike S.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not sure about the taxi situation at NLC.

But I believe it is *MUCH* more then 9 miles to Foxwoods from NLC! A sign on I-95 near the exit used for Foxwoods says "New London ... 10 miles" - and from that exit IIRC is is ANOTHER 8 miles to Foxwoods! So I'd say it is around *20* miles (or more) away from NLC! I'd believe it more saying that it's 9 miles from NLC to the Mohegan Sun!

IIRC, there are buses from NLC to Foxwoods - but I don't know the schedule.


----------



## wayman (Sep 12, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I'm not sure about the taxi situation at NLC.
> But I believe it is *MUCH* more then 9 miles to Foxwoods from NLC! A sign on I-95 near the exit used for Foxwoods says "New London ... 10 miles" - and from that exit IIRC is is ANOTHER 8 miles to Foxwoods! So I'd say it is around *20* miles (or more) away from NLC! I'd believe it more saying that it's 9 miles from NLC to the Mohegan Sun!
> 
> IIRC, there are buses from NLC to Foxwoods - but I don't know the schedule.


Amtrak Thruway buses, even--just use "foxwoods" (station code FOX) on the Amtrak reservations site, and you'll get all the itineraries.


----------



## Mike S. (Sep 12, 2008)

I never even thought of that Wayman.

However, I just went back to Google Maps. NLC is actually 16 miles away from MGM and Mystic, CT is about 9 Miles. Problem is, way less trains stop at Mystic.

As far as the thurway bus goes, i'd save money if I took it, but I'd have to wait around for another 1h40M. Then the bus ride is listed at 55mins, probably b/c it makes a bunch of stops???? (even though the route atlas just shows NLC to Leland, CT.

Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## wayman (Sep 12, 2008)

Mike S. said:


> I never even thought of that Wayman.
> However, I just went back to Google Maps. NLC is actually 16 miles away from MGM and Mystic, CT is about 9 Miles. Problem is, way less trains stop at Mystic.
> 
> As far as the thurway bus goes, i'd save money if I took it, but I'd have to wait around for another 1h40M. Then the bus ride is listed at 55mins, probably b/c it makes a bunch of stops???? (even though the route atlas just shows NLC to Leland, CT.
> ...


Yeah, I was surprised by how long they say the bus takes. There's just not that much between New London and Foxwoods, is there?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I have gotten off at this station and even though I had a ride, there were plenty of taxis and it is very close to Foxwood since that was my destination. The ride was very quick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

To the poster who answered about the distance to Foxwwods and the services available at the station, if you have not experienced it or if you don't live there , why would you comment not knowing the details and the circumstances? Taxis are readily available, don't depend on Amtrak bus connections if you don't have to because the casinos are literally right there. Depending on the hotel you are staying at (if you are) they might even send a shuttle.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 12, 2008)

Guest said:


> To the poster who answered about the distance to Foxwwods and the services available at the station, if you have not experienced it or if you don't live there , why would you comment not knowing the details and the circumstances?


If you were referring to me as "the poster", I live about 40 minutes from NLC and drive from RI to NLC at least once a month and see the signs every time I do. I also know that the best exit off of I-95 to take for NLC is Exit 84-S and the exit for Foxwoods is Exit 92, and then head north on CT Route 2 which is a 2 lane, 2 way road.

I admit I was not aware of the taxi situation, because I live nearby and do not use them.

Do I still not know the details? :huh:


----------



## AlanB (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't seem to find any current info on the MTA's website, but Foxwoods still claims that there are buses from New Haven that connect with certain Metro North trains. So you may also want to look into that option. If MN insists that you ride their train, take Amtrak to Stamford (cuts out the cross town transfer in Manhattan anyhow) and then ride MN from Stamford to New Haven to connect with the bus.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Sep 12, 2008)

I think the thruway bus connection to Foxwoods is simply the regular New London area local bus. The schedules are here, and indeed, it looks like the Foxwoods bus runs on two hour headways. (And I thought RIPTA, with their one hour headways, was bad.)


----------



## tp49 (Sep 13, 2008)

IIRC NLC is also where the ferry from Orient Point, NY comes in (been years since I rode it) finding a cab should not be a problem at all.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 13, 2008)

tp49 said:


> IIRC NLC is also where the ferry from Orient Point, NY comes in (been years since I rode it) finding a cab should not be a problem at all.


Yes it is. Also, the Block Island Ferry and the Fisher Island Ferry. 2 of them are next to the NLC station and the other is on the dock opposite NLC. (You have to cross the tracks for all 3.)


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Sep 13, 2008)

Also, there are train tracks in existance that go pretty much all the way to the casino. I have no idea what condition those tracks are in (I would not be at all surprised if they would only support passenger speeds of 15 MPH or 30 MPH), but the bigger issue is that the number of people interested in taking a train to the casino may be insufficient to justify any regular service.

Then again, does anyone know what the ridership on the Metro-North bus was/is?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 13, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> Also, there are train tracks in existance that go pretty much all the way to the casino. I have no idea what condition those tracks are in (I would not be at all surprised if they would only support passenger speeds of 15 MPH or 30 MPH)


If you are referring to the tracks that go through Norwich, I'd say it is more. At one time (within the last 20 years), the Montrealer was routed (scheduled) to run from NHV to NLC (via Norwich and Palmer) to get to Vermont and Montreal. (It did not go thru Hartford.) So I don't thing it is slow track.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Sep 13, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Joel N. Weber II said:
> 
> 
> > Also, there are train tracks in existance that go pretty much all the way to the casino. I have no idea what condition those tracks are in (I would not be at all surprised if they would only support passenger speeds of 15 MPH or 30 MPH)
> ...


There's track on both sides of the Thames, and at the northern end of the Thames the routing gets a little unintuitive in terms of where the tracks go from there, and I don't remember which of those two tracks goes to Norwich and whether it's the same one that goes past the casino.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

hi

i had recently travelled to london for a holiday and i booked Airport Taxi transfer service with Hummingbird Cars http://www.airportransfers.net/

They were excellent at their service. I would highly recommend to book Airport transfer taxi service from them if you in future travel to london.

They also provide 5 % Discount on all return Journey

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 13, 2009)

Guest said:


> hi
> i had recently travelled to london for a holiday and i booked Airport Taxi transfer service with Hummingbird Cars http://www.airportransfers.net/
> 
> They were excellent at their service. I would highly recommend to book Airport transfer taxi service from them if you in future travel to london.
> ...


Guessing this is a pretty nifty bot, but were talking about New London, in the USA.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 13, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


Wonder if Amtrak has started new service in England?Another place for the traveler to find someway to get there by train! :lol:


----------



## Dovecote (Apr 8, 2010)

Has anyone taken a recent rail trip to NLC with a final destination to Foxwoods who could provide any relevant information to this year and half old thread? I will partake in this trip at the end of the month from WAS and wonder if anyone has taken the connecting bus to Foxwoods and their thoughts on the bus experience. Currently I plan to pay only for the rail fare to NLC and purchase a SEAT bus ticket to Foxwoods when boarding the bus. The combined Amtrak rail and thruway bus fare (NYP>FOX) for two is significantly higher than paying for the rail and bus fare individually.


----------



## Dovecote (May 2, 2010)

Took the SEAT bus from the NLC station to Foxwoods on April 29. The $2.25 fare was a bargain but the ride was on a no frills city transit bus. There was no luggage storage. You had to bring your luggage on the bus and in close quarters from you. The trip totaled 24 miles and took one hour to arrive to the casino. The waiting area in NLC was a small kiosk that in inclement weather would make waiting for the bus a dreadful experience. There was evidence of very few taxis and noticeable only when they dropped train passengers. Never did see any cabbies waiting at the station. I would use the SEAT bus again but plan to have raingear and less luggage.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 5, 2012)

I will be going to Foxwood Casino & Resorts in a few months. I would like to know if it is best to wait for the bus up to the casino or just catch a cab? Does anyone no approximatley how much the cab ride would be?


----------

